# Black screen on 500GB Edge



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Have a 2 tuner OTA 500GB Edge. Hooked up direct to 4K TV (for picture, using optical to receiver for audio). Sometimes when watching a show, either a recording, or live TV, or streaming a movie on Vudu, the screen will go black. It's strange, sometimes tapping a button brings the picture back. Sometimes can still get the menu etc, only the show itself is black screen. And sometimes nothing at all. Only way to get it back is reboot the Edge, if still able to see menu screen can select restart, if totally black have to unplug and plug back in. Unplugging HDMI cable and plugging back in does not solve, nor does turning TV on and off. And there is no error screen, like HDMI not permitted. Not the HDMI, have tried other cables. Have tried other inputs on TV. Have tried different AV settings on the Edge itself (normally output and HDR set to "auto"), and different settings on the TV inputs (basically UHD on or off). One other thing, the Edge seems very sensitive, just touching it can cause it to beep then reboot. And I have another Edge, same model, this never happens with that one.

Am pretty sure something is wrong with it since no problem with the second unit. Basically am curious if anyone has had a similar problem, and if so did they find a solution. PERHAPS power supply I suppose. Will probably end up having to call Tivo for possible replacement, am NOT looking forward trying to explain an intermittent problem, cannot get the screen to turn black at will.

Note, I left it on live TV last night. TV turned off. Live TV was fine when went to sleep. This morning it's in the can see menu but not the show mode. Am getting audio from the optical, just no picture for live TV show or recordings. Probably HDMI port on Tivo I suppose. But again am curious if anyone else has/had same problem.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Further update, I bought the "problem" Tivo used. Decided to try the power supply from the same model I purchased new. Noticed right away the power supplies looked different. The PS from the used is 2A instead of 2.5A like it should be. Looked up model, the PS that came with the used Edge is actually a ROAMIO PS. So hopefully using the correct one will solve the problem. And hopefully having the used one hooked up with a PS providing only 2A has not caused any damage. For sure, if the difference between the 2A and 2.5A for the Edge can cause problems leads me to believe the Edge can push the 2.5A to near it's limit. So might be a good idea to replace even the stock 2.5A with maybe a 3A. If the 2.5A does not solve the problem I will post back, if not assume it did


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

tommage1 said:


> Further update, I bought the "problem" Tivo used. Decided to try the power supply from the same model I purchased new. Noticed right away the power supplies looked different. The PS from the used is 2A instead of 2.5A like it should be. Looked up model, the PS that came with the used Edge is actually a ROAMIO PS. So hopefully using the correct one will solve the problem. And hopefully having the used one hooked up with a PS providing only 2A has not caused any damage. For sure, if the difference between the 2A and 2.5A for the Edge can cause problems leads me to believe the Edge can push the 2.5A to near it's limit. So might be a good idea to replace even the stock 2.5A with maybe a 3A. If the 2.5A does not solve the problem I will post back, if not assume it did


And no, the correct power supply did not solve the problem, still goes through the black screen phases. Oh well, going to need a replacement I guess.


----------

